
The Difference Between Rationality and Intelligence - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/opinion/sunday/the-difference-between-rationality-and-intelligence.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region&_r=0
======
my_first_acct
Pretty interesting. Rationality is only weakly correlated with intelligence.
And rational thinking can be taught.

